# My PIGEONS NOT LAYING EGGS



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

Hy to all,
I have a pair of pigeon, at about 2.5 month, they are mating well, and i also saw them about 25-30 times to mating with each other, i also provide suitable environment and penalty of foods, they also made nest in the cage, but still no eggs, i am very nervous , do you think there may any sexual problem with them , or any other issue like old age, dead sperms, or season issue , please guide me, because i want to see their babies,
Thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi,
YouTube Dr. Ashraf Sahibzada's advice about the same issue. You'll find many videos of him talking about common issues of pigeons in urdu and their possible solutions.
Pigeons don't feel comfortable in cages. That might be the reason. They prefer wooden coops. Your pair may take more time to become comfortable at your place and lay.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

are they a young pair? you said 2.5 months is that how old they are or how long you had them, if they are this young you wont get eggs till around 6 months of age and they may not be good parents at that young of an age. Could be they aren't settled either or dislike the cage, its to small for them and causing stress, a stressed hen will not lay or become egg bound. be sure to give grit and oyster shell also.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pigeons don't feel comfortable in cages. That might be the reason. They prefer wooden coops. Your pair may take more time to become comfortable at your place and lay.





horseart4u said:


> are they a young pair? you said 2.5 months is that how old they are or how long you had them, if they are this young you wont get eggs till around 6 months of age and they may not be good parents at that young of an age. Could be they aren't settled either or dislike the cage, its to small for them and causing stress, a stressed hen will not lay or become egg bound. be sure to give grit and oyster shell also.


*ALL OF THE ABOVE!

They may feel uncomfortable in their current environment. Pigeons like a nice roomy coop, access to sunlight, bathing, and room to fly. They need a good pigeon seed mix, grit andcalcium grit. Happy/healthy pigeons make healthy/happy parents. *


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mateeb4u said:


> Hy to all,
> I have a pair of pigeon, at about 2.5 month, they are mating well, and i also saw them about 25-30 times to mating with each other, i also provide suitable environment and penalty of foods, they also made nest in the cage, but still no eggs, i am very nervous , do you think there may any sexual problem with them , or any other issue like old age, dead sperms, or season issue , please guide me, because i want to see their babies,
> Thanks


I think you need patience and not be in a big hurry. They have their own time.


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

thanks to all, i don't know their age because i bought them from the birds shop, i am 99% sure that they are adult,
due to their size, and they coo coo also, billing and mating, 
i have done an experiment on them, i replace the hen with another hen, after replacing , old cock and new hen make pair again, and make the nest again, know i am waiting for eggs,


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

g'luck with them. Do let us know when they lay...


----------

